# CBD - Does it play a bigger role in the over 50 crowd?



## Francis Cebedo (Aug 1, 1996)

Over 50 and beyond, pain seems to pop out of the blue and that seems to be the norm. Recovery is definitely longer and old injuries seem to regenerate and resurface.

CBDs seem to pop up here and there but it's hard to decipher what's good and how well they work.

Can you share some experience of what products work for you and what exactly they do for you? 

Product links and non-cbd pain, therapy recommendations welcome.


----------



## TheBaldBlur (Jan 13, 2014)

I've dabbled with it a little bit but the biggest benefit I can see FOR ME SO FAR is that the quality of sleep I get when I use it is much improved.

I frequently champion the benefits of turmeric as an anti-inflammatory and what it's done for me; CBD has strong anti-inflammatory properties as well but I haven't really gone down that road yet.


----------



## Ogre (Feb 17, 2005)

Can't say a whole lot about straight CBDs, but I make a wicked tincture out of weed and vodka or tequila and it is fantastic after a long/ rough day in the saddle. Not a pot smoker and only use this stuff on special occasions, but when I'm feeling wrecked, I'm just fine with a proper high.

Just make sure you take care of post ride-nutrition and hydration before hand.

I also use some infused oils as a topical. Very difficult to get stoned from a topical, and just as effective as the commercial stuff.


----------



## Ogre (Feb 17, 2005)

Don't know about California, but weed has gotten super cheap up here in Oregon. Commercial edibles and oils seem entirely overpriced to me.


----------



## spaightlabs (Dec 3, 2011)

I've tried CBD oils, lotions, edibles and no luck whatsoever...

Snake oil.

YMMV.


----------



## BicyclesOnMain (Feb 27, 2021)

spaightlabs said:


> I've tried CBD oils, lotions, edibles and no luck whatsoever...
> 
> Snake oil.
> 
> YMMV.


I agree. Without a percentage of THC to 'activate' it in your brain, the benefits are pretty minimal in my experience. But with 5% THC it's great.


----------



## stripes (Sep 6, 2016)

spaightlabs said:


> I've tried CBD oils, lotions, edibles and no luck whatsoever...
> 
> Snake oil.
> 
> YMMV.


Topical for me works, but really short-term. Like 2-6 hours. Then the pain comes back. More like a numbing agent than an anti-inflammatory.

Hey Francis, between this and the pain thread on the over 50, you guys doing research into MTB type CBD product or something? These feel like marketing gathering threads.


----------



## Adongadoobah (Oct 9, 2021)

100/3 ratio CBD oil is perfect for me. I quit drinking, Lost a metric **** tonne of weight with it. It successfully suppresses alcohol withdrawal, reduces pain / inflammation and number of times you wake during the night. Anyone who says it's snake oil has NFI what they are talking about, It's a powerful and therapeutic medication humans have used since the dawn of humanity until it was used as racist propaganda. That's the only reason we stopped btw.
_
Harry Anslinger, the bureaucrat who led the prohibition effort, is credited as saying back then: “There are 100,000 total marijuana smokers in the US, and most are *******, Hispanics, Filipinos and entertainers. Their Satanic music, jazz and swing result from marijuana use. This marijuana causes white women to seek sexual relations with *******, entertainers and any others.”_


----------



## Ogre (Feb 17, 2005)

BicyclesOnMain said:


> I agree. Without a percentage of THC to 'activate' it in your brain, the benefits are pretty minimal in my experience. But with 5% THC it's great.


This is consistent with what I’ve heard as well. 

Though I tend to just saunter right past 5%…


----------



## Sparticus (Dec 28, 1999)

I haven't tried CBD but I have tried THC and found it to be a pretty effective painkiller in its own right.
=sParty


----------



## Unbrockenchain (Aug 21, 2015)

Adongadoobah said:


> 100/3 ratio CBD oil is perfect for me. I quit drinking, Lost a metric **** tonne of weight with it. It successfully suppresses alcohol withdrawal, reduces pain / inflammation and number of times you wake during the night. Anyone who says it's snake oil has NFI what they are talking about, It's a powerful and therapeutic medication humans have used since the dawn of humanity until it was used as racist propaganda. That's the only reason we stopped btw.
> 
> _Harry Anslinger, the bureaucrat who led the prohibition effort, is credited as saying back then: “There are 100,000 total marijuana smokers in the US, and most are *****, Hispanics, Filipinos and entertainers. Their Satanic music, jazz and swing result from marijuana use. This marijuana causes white women to seek sexual relations with *****, entertainers and any others.”_


Can you link to the product you use


----------



## Francis Cebedo (Aug 1, 1996)

stripes said:


> Topical for me works, but really short-term. Like 2-6 hours. Then the pain comes back. More like a numbing agent than an anti-inflammatory.
> 
> Hey Francis, between this and the pain thread on the over 50, you guys doing research into MTB type CBD product or something? These feel like marketing gathering threads.


Marketing gathering, no. What I do is try to stimulate discussion and get folks out of the woodwork, post, share and learn. Kinda like a forum.

Great success so far as I'm seeing new folks posting and I'm learning, getting some PMs too.


----------



## TheBaldBlur (Jan 13, 2014)

BicyclesOnMain said:


> I agree. Without a percentage of THC to 'activate' it in your brain, the benefits are pretty minimal in my experience. But with 5% THC it's great.


From what little I know about it, it's important to get "full spectrum" CBD rather than the kind that has no trace of 
THC. I think it's still low enough % that it's not pscyhoactive and available OTC but it does cost a good bit more than the non-full spectrum kind.


----------



## shakazulu12 (Jul 14, 2015)

The cream gives me temporary relief on my surgically repaired knee and blown up shoulder. Usually lasts a full day actually. I sleep like a rock as well. Not entirely sure it does anything else, but I'm not having any remorse for the minimal cost in those two areas.


----------



## stripes (Sep 6, 2016)

Francis Cebedo said:


> Marketing gathering, no. What I do is try to stimulate discussion and get folks out of the woodwork, post, share and learn. Kinda like a forum.
> 
> Great success so far as I'm seeing new folks posting and I'm learning, getting some PMs too.


Omg that’s crazy talk


----------



## milehi (Nov 2, 1997)

I haven't had any positive results from commercial products but a co worker makes her own that's very effective.


----------



## Adongadoobah (Oct 9, 2021)

Unbrockenchain said:


> Can you link to the product you use


Canntrek 100/3 amber oil, It's pretty overpriced TBH but it's full spectrum (you can really taste the plant) and I find I need a much lower dose then a purified 100% CBD oil.

Good luck! , Either hold it under your tongue for 10 minutes or make sure to have a teaspoon of peanut butter, It can double the efficacy. (or anything fatty and digestible if you have a nut allergy).


----------



## JohnWhiteCD (Aug 28, 2015)

I sleep well with CBD oil. Helps the speed with which I get to sleep as well as the times I wake during the night. I also return to sleep faster. Dosages during the day seem to help with some recent anxiety. 

I haven’t noticed any effects on inflammation though there may be too many variables with (construction) work, riding and age.

i do find I need twice the recommended initial dose, however. Ultimately it‘s quite expensive, but willing to stay with it for the time being.


----------



## rtonthat (11 mo ago)

Ive been taking CBD gummies daily for 6 months for mild anxiety and it has done wonders for me. May not work for everyone but definitely not snake oil (for me). Similar to chondroitin and glucosamine. I know it helps alot of people with joint issues, but doesnt do a thing for me. Does not mean there isnt value in it for others.


----------



## Adongadoobah (Oct 9, 2021)

rtonthat said:


> Ive been taking CBD gummies daily for 6 months for mild anxiety and it has done wonders for me. May not work for everyone but definitely not snake oil (for me). Similar to chondroitin and glucosamine. I know it helps alot of people with joint issues, but doesnt do a thing for me. Does not mean there isnt value in it for others.


This raises an interesting point, The body naturally produces endocannibnaoids, I'd been told by my Dr that effects how well it works for a patient: Endocannabinoids: What are they and what do they do?


----------



## WHALENARD (Feb 21, 2010)

Ogre said:


> I make a wicked tincture out of weed and vodka or tequila and it is fantastic /QUOTE]
> 
> For truly remarkable healing properties, body and soul, I highly recommend adding some psilocybin.


----------



## Ogre (Feb 17, 2005)

WHALENARD said:


> For truly remarkable healing properties, body and soul, I highly recommend adding some psilocybin.


Not sure where I can buy it yet. I know it’s sort-of-legal in some ways in Oregon, but chasing down drugs is not a skill in my skill set.


----------



## hsakkire (Mar 6, 2010)

I ruptured a cervical disc nearly 10 years ago and have degenerative disc disease with 2 lumbar discs just waiting their turn.

For pain, stretching, and PT (every day regardless of how tired I am) have been the most effective. I tried CBD without any appreciable benefit. 

A friend loves it and swears by the benefits for him.

I think a lot of it has to do with the individual. 

Sent from my SM-G970U using Tapatalk


----------



## stripes (Sep 6, 2016)

rtonthat said:


> Ive been taking CBD gummies daily for 6 months for mild anxiety and it has done wonders for me. May not work for everyone but definitely not snake oil (for me). Similar to chondroitin and glucosamine. I know it helps alot of people with joint issues, but doesnt do a thing for me. Does not mean there isnt value in it for others.


Yeah everyone’s different which is why a lot of people have to tritate their dosage. 

I can’t do the oral (upset my stomach), but i love the topical CBD for little pains.


----------



## rollinrox (Jan 20, 2013)

For those who say the CBD helps with sleep, does your formulation also contain melatonin? If not, can you share the brand you use?


----------



## Sparticus (Dec 28, 1999)

Tangential question:
Will using CBD during the day make me drowsy?
=sParty


----------



## rtonthat (11 mo ago)

I dont use it for sleep so it does not have meletonin. It doesnt make me drowsy during the day, just puts my mind at ease a bit. Very subtle, not a drastic change by any means but juuuuust enough to make a noticeable positive difference (for me). I compare it to taking a motrin/tylenol for minor aches and pains. You wont notice any immediate changes after you take it but as the day goes on you notice that pain you had isnt as quite as bad. Thats what it does for my mild anxiety.
Im in meetings/calls all day and speaking to large groups isnt really my thing. The CBD helps to make it a bit easier. Placebo perhaps? I dont know, dont really care either. Its worked.


----------



## BicyclesOnMain (Feb 27, 2021)

Sparticus said:


> Tangential question:
> Will using CBD during the day make me drowsy?
> =sParty


No, not at all. I take it to help me relax and to relieve pain at night, which helps me sleep. I take lower doses throughout the day, my favorite daytime tincture supposedly has less than .3% THC, so it doesn't hinder me from doing activities.


----------



## Xylx (Mar 18, 2005)

I use Wyld brand gummies (25mg CBD/5mg CBN) every night. The CBN definitely helps with sleeping. CBD not so much. I do like a gummy with indica THC and 5 mg CBD, I sleep really well with that. I also think the CBD does help with my back pain. CBD/N is legal where I live, but THC is not. Oddly, in Alaska you can't buy CBD at the pot dispenseries.


----------



## Neuner (Feb 14, 2005)

Typical old stuff: Woke up with an inflamed swollen left hand knuckles last Thanksgiving and don't remember injuring it so I assume it's arthritis. Lost strength in the hand because of the pain. Wouldn't go away with ice or tylenol. Also had cronic shoulder pain and tennis-elbow limiting my riding.

Read about the anti-inflammatory principles of IVMTN so I took a dose.  In 2 days the swelling went away along with most of the pain. I actually went and started off working out again. Lasted just shy of a week so now, since it has hardly any to no side-effects, I take 2 doses a week and feel great.


----------



## defdes (Aug 21, 2018)

spaightlabs said:


> I've tried CBD oils, lotions, edibles and no luck whatsoever...
> 
> Snake oil.
> 
> YMMV.


Couldn't agree more, at least as far as salves are concerned. A neighbor dropped some off as payment for a quick welding job I did for him, he said other locals can barely operate without the use of this cream of his. I used it for a few weeks on my arthritic hands and other than the nice smell and moisturizing from the coconut oil, felt 0.0 relief.


----------



## Adongadoobah (Oct 9, 2021)

Sparticus said:


> Tangential question:
> Will using CBD during the day make me drowsy?
> =sParty


It's technically an anti-psychotic without large ratio of THC , This means it can adjust your psychological state to a level that makes it easier to fall asleep, Same as a long relaxed drive in the Sun might. While not actually making you fall asleep itself it can prime you for it. I would advise caution (for driving) and slow incremental increases observing effect. It has incredible anti-anxiety effects as well.


----------



## Ilovedoods (Jun 22, 2020)

1:1 THC:CBD works well for me. Relaxation, pain management and sometimes with a good beer for some laughs. My dog had a seizure and I decided to supplement daily with 5mg CBD, he has been fine so far.


----------



## jrm (Jan 12, 2004)

Francis Cebedo said:


> Over 50 and beyond, pain seems to pop out of the blue and that seems to be the norm. Recovery is definitely longer and old injuries seem to regenerate and resurface.
> 
> CBDs seem to pop up here and there but it's hard to decipher what's good and how well they work.
> 
> ...


I used CBD after the immediate affects of shoulder surgery to help with the shoulders soreness and unstableness. I still use it occasionally for soreness from lifting or riding.


----------



## Brules (Jul 10, 2021)

I love CBD. 50mg in edibles are awesome. For immediate pain relief there is nothing on the planet better than a 3:1 CBD/THC vape. Will not get you high but 3-4 pulls and all joint/muscle/arthritic pain is GONE in 10 min. Not sure if it is like someone else said about THC being present to really activate it but I’ll put this up vs any narcotic pain relief alllll day. It’s amazing. Thank goodness I live in a medical cannabis state. And. I thing beats a CBD/CBN/THC edible for sleep. But CBD/CBN gummies are a VERY close second.


----------



## PS mtb (10 mo ago)

One good bong rip does the trick also...more cbd than thc.


----------



## 411898 (Nov 5, 2008)

IME, you'll get the best results if CBD is mixed with THC. And even then, you'll only get a few hour of relief.


----------



## JohnWhiteCD (Aug 28, 2015)

Yes, the effects don’t seem to last long unfortunately. In addition it takes a while to kick in.


----------



## ravewoofer (Dec 24, 2008)

CBD plays no role with any pain for me. Pushing 60 years old, and popping an Aleve when necessary. 

Sorry, boring and old school. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

